# Lotus Notes 8.5 auf x86_64

## donnie-darko

Hat schon jemand von euch Lotus Notes 8.5 auf Gentoo mit x86_64 in eine chroot(Weil es ja derzeit bloss eine 32 Version gibt) umgebung zum laufen gebracht?

----------

## Max Steel

64Bit Gentoo-Maschinen mit IA32 Befehlssatz emulation im KErnel können auch Lotus Notes ausführen.

```
  ┌───────────────────────────────────────── IA32 Emulation ──────────────────────────────────────────┐

  │ CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION:                                                                            │

  │                                                                                                   │

  │ Include code to run 32-bit programs under a 64-bit kernel. You should                             │

  │ likely turn this on, unless you're 100% sure that you don't have any                              │

  │ 32-bit programs left.                                                                             │

  │                                                                                                   │

  │ Symbol: IA32_EMULATION [=y]                                                                       │

  │ Prompt: IA32 Emulation                                                                            │

  │   Defined at arch/x86/Kconfig:2004                                                                │

  │   Depends on: X86_64                                                                              │

  │   Location:                                                                                       │

  │     -> Executable file formats / Emulations                                                       │

  │   Selects: COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF                                                                      │

  │                                                                                                   │

  └───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

Und dann noch multilib und alles sollte gut sein. ^^

----------

## donnie-darko

Ja, das habe ich. Bloss leider bekomme ich es nicht zum laufen, deswegen wollte ich fragen ob jemand schon zum laufen gebracht hat und genau weiss welche Pakete mit welchen Flags intalliert werden muessen.  :Razz: 

----------

## Max Steel

Evtl die emul libs,

```
eix emul libs

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs

     Available versions:  2.5.5-r3!s 10.1!s 10.2!s ~20071114!s 20071118!s 20071124!s 20071128!s 20071130!s ~20071215!s 20071230!s 20080316!s ~20081109!s

     Installed versions:  20080316!s(16:28:07 07.07.2009)

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

* app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs

     Available versions:  20071214!s ~20080316!s [M]~20080810!s ~20081109!s {qt3}

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs

     Available versions:  1.2-r1!s 10.2!s 20071114!s ~20080316!s ~20081109!s

     Installed versions:  20071114!s(18:35:54 08.07.2009)

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

* app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

     Available versions:  20071114-r2!s 20071210!s ~20080316!s ~20081109!s

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

     Available versions:  2.5-r2!s 10.0-r1!s 20071114!s 20071114-r1!s ~20071114-r2!s 20071125!s ~20080316!s 20080418!s ~20080810!s ~20081109!s {alsa arts esd oss}

     Installed versions:  20080418!s(18:36:05 08.07.2009)(esd -alsa -arts)

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs

     Available versions:  10.0!s ~10.1!s 20071114!s ~20071128!s 20071128-r1!s 20071128-r2!s ~20071230!s 20080316!s 20080810!s ~20081109!s {opengl}

     Installed versions:  20080810!s(17:19:58 07.07.2009)(opengl)

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

6 Treffer.
```

Ich hab kein Lotus Notes am Laufen. Deswegen kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen. Eben das du evtl noch die emul libs für gtk (oder qt, weiß nicht auf was Lotus Notes unter Linux setzt).

Und natürlich musst du LDPATH auch auf lib32 setzen (per export LDPATH="$LDPATH:/lib32:/usr/lib32")

----------

## Necoro

Ich schau am Wochenende mal, wie die IBM-Ebuilds für Notes auf amd64 das machen und geb Bescheid  :Smile: 

----------

